# Canon 580EX Heat Issue.



## Bravo25 (Jun 6, 2007)

I ran accross this the other day at a shoot, and maybe someone here has an idea. I was shooting with 2 580ex flashes set as slaves, and using the falsh transmitter on the 5D. After a short time I noticed the batterries in the flash was getting extremely hot. Too hot to hold. They were Eveready lithiums AA. I can not duplicate this while shooting without the transmitter, but I was wondering if the 2500mAh NmHd batteries that provide more current might help the situation?


----------



## mattchase (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a 550ex (no wireless transmitter though) and use various NimH batteries in them and have noticed they get very hot in heavy use. Haven't used lithiums and it's been too long since I used alkalines in them, so can't really compare those. I don't think it is something being influenced by the wireless adapter, but am not sure really.

I think it is more just the flash performance that the batteries get so hot, given that after each X number of pops the flash is quickly and intensely sucking all it can from the batteries in order to recharge the capacitor as fast as possible. Do this a bunch of times in a row (especially with near full power pops) and it's going to take it's toll on the batteries in the form of heat. As long as the batteries or flash doesn't explode I think you should be fine (which with lithiums is a real concern!).


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 7, 2007)

I think NiMh batteries can handle the heat. They get pretty damn hot in a 15min charger without dying. OK they probably won't last as long but it shouldn't destroy them.


----------



## Mike V (Jun 9, 2007)

The Canon CP-E3 external battery packs are great.





Radically reduce recycle time.



.


----------



## photorob (Jun 9, 2007)

You could also go with
http://www.digitalcamerabattery.com/

http://www.qtm.com/?res_set=yes&res=1024&resh=768

They both work quite well


----------

